# cass county N. of Logan



## charly1954 (May 9, 2013)

For me looks like same as last year, to cold a spring has mess it all up. I have one good woods with 4-5 trees I used to find between 20-60 around. Last yr I found 3 and this yr nothing. Either the rooms are not produceing in this woods or someone else has found it...


----------



## indywino (May 8, 2013)

Found about 150 spikes and greys on 5-10...and another 100 or so on 5-17 in a woods in Fulton County near Grass Creek. Probably done for the year now, but was a pretty strong year IMO.


----------



## charly1954 (May 9, 2013)

So u never found any big yellows? Spikes/greys come up before yellows so I would think some yellows are still on their way. Dang cold weather messed it up agains just like last year.


----------



## indywino (May 8, 2013)

No big yellows, and they may very well still be on the way, but probably won't have time to get to the woods this weekend . MAY get over there on Monday, just depends on how bad the weekend hangover is .


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

@charly, the cold weather is better for a season then you know, warm means dry and dry means bad year. As for your trees that didn't produce I'll tell you that trees that are dead only produce a few years give or take at most and any spot will stop producing eventually not to mention tree hunting is only reliable on private land cause so many do it. Always keep finding new spots (not new trees) is the only sure way to fill your bags every year even during the worst years. If it wasn't for the temperature drops then the season would have been bad or over after those 90 degree days and lack of rain early. This season is pretty much done around cass now but there is a chance of finding a few but with these temps it's not likely. I hunted in multiple spots along 24 and found over a thousand this year and in the last week i have found hundreds that were rotten or ate by snails. If you want to team up next year let me know i would like to find a shroom partner, since I've been hunting in Indiana (live in Akron) now for 2 years and have been solo and found near 2000. Last year was worse cause i'm new to the state and had to start from scratch finding places to hunt and weather permitting I should find more next year.


----------

